# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)  December 2009



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
December 2009*

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020145UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em></p>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=0fd13b0718f55de8c37765d9f139bd56&amp;t=14742"> Puppet governor of Uruzgan vehicle blown up killed 11 puppet terrorists in  Uruzgan</a> (Arabic and official English)
<blockquote>Tuesday afternoon 01-12-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up the vehicle of the Governor  of Uruzgan province in Tareen Kot city Uruzgan province, in the blast five  terrorists were killed and the vehicle was destroyed, at the time of the blast  the puppet governor was not in the vehicle, later when more enemy terrorists  gathered at the site of the blast Mujahideen fired two rockets at the enemy,  killing six more terrorists and wounded three others. According to (another)  report, Monday morning 30-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, the Mujahideen  killed three NATO invader terrorists in Garmab area in Tareen Kot city Uruzgan  province, the enemy were killed when their foot patrol was blown up with an IED.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=659:-shoor-awak-explosion-causes-the-8-policemen-severe-casualties&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Shoor Awak explosion causes the 8 policemen severe casualties</a> (Official  English)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 01 December 2009 16:46 By Qari Yusuf

KANDAHAR, Dec. 1 - A police ranger vehicle was targeted in an explosion Tuesday  December 1 in the province's Shoor Awak district, according to the news from  Kandahar. The report says that the explosion happened when the enemy was  patrolling near the house of Shahid Abdul Hai (Ashraf) at Bala Booti area of  this district, adding that the vehicle was fully destroyed, killing 5 soldiers  including their officer inside the vehicle and leaving another 3 injured.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=0fd13b0718f55de8c37765d9f139bd56&amp;t=14746"> U.S-led coalition forces suffer deadly losses in Helmand</a> (Arabic and  official English)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 01 December 2009 16:45 By Qari Yosuf

HELMAND, Dec. 1 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate sustained considerable  casualties on the Nato invading army throughout Tuesday December 1 in the  province's Kajaki, Mussa Kala and Wshirpa districts. According to the details, a  frontal encounter broke out between Mujahideen and coalition soldiers today in  the late morning hours of December 1 at Landi Nawa (Matkhanzo) area of this  district, causing the enemy heavy losses, while there is no information on death  and injury toll of the enemy. The confrontation came as the enemy was about to  carry out an operation against Mujahideen. In another news. a patrol of the  British invading army was targeted in mine blast, damaging their military tank  and killing the soldiers on board. As per another report, the security outposts  of the combined Afghan-coalition forces came under an hour-long attack by  Mujahideen in the early morning hours today, collapsing one of the enemy's post  and killing the soldiers within the facility. However, no information has been  provided to determine the number of the casualties inflicted on the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Dec09/01-12-09.htm"> Deaths and injuries among the British invading terrorists and their puppets in  Helmand</a> (Official English, 1st headline) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-1-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 01-12-2009 at around 10 am local time, a battle took place  between the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the British  invader and their puppet terrorists in Mutakhazo area in Musa Qilla district of  Helmand province, which resulted in deaths and injures among the ranks of the  enemy. According to another report, Tuesday afternoon 01-12-2009, the Mujahideen  ambushed a patrol of the British invading terrorists in Ganda Chah area in  Washeer district of Helmand province, in the ambush one enemy tank was destroyed  and all the terrorists onboard were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-30-11-2009.html">An explosion  in Trinkot spent four of the police</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/59tq6">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi

A huge explosion on a car of the type Ranger police near the city center Trinkot  mandate Uruzgan. According to Linker News: occurred at one and one-third of the  afternoon (2009-11-30) a massive explosion at the police car in the parking lot  just off of the Prophet Mohammed from the city, destroying the enemy car was  full and the (4) of the police were killed including their leader.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=0fd13b0718f55de8c37765d9f139bd56&amp;t=14744"> Puppet army vehicle blown up in an ambush in Nimroz</a> (Arabic and official  English)
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 01-12-2009 at around 10:30 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrol of the puppet army terrorists  in Pust-e-Hassan area in Khash Rod district of Nimroz province, in the ambush  which lasted for nearly an hour, one enemy Ranger vehicle was destroyed, all the  terrorists in it were killed, and two Mujahideen were wounded in the fighting.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23472737/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-020145UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030240UTC Dec 09*

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

Blast kills government employees and three soldiers near Hkurjah (Lashkar Gah) (Original in Arabic) - Google English translation


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at four o'clock local time from yesterday afternoon (2009-12-01) an explosive device planted in a car Ranger Police in "Fort Best" Hkurjah center near the Helmand province. According to the report, the explosion destroyed a car full and the enemy killed the commander of the logistics directorate ناوه this mandate and three soldiers clients. Adds the report as a result of a powerful bomb blast wounded five other soldiers. Said that the staff member said relatives of the current ruling administration of the Directorate-mentioned client called / Manaf Khan.



Destruction of the other tanks of the occupying forces in the Directorate of Nawzad (Original in Arabic) - Google English translation


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at about ten o'clock last night (2009-12-01) military tanks of the occupying forces in the Directorate of Nawzad in Helmand. According to the report, the devices were detonated in a convoy of enemy military when they were in the region, "Shah Pest" this Directorate heading to the center of the Directorate. Blasts resulted in the destruction of the enemy Aldbaptin both full and kill all the soldiers as occupiers of up to (7) soldiers crusaders. It is said that among the enemy soldiers killed a female soldier, too. It should be mentioned that yesterday also blew up another tank for the occupiers in the same area, an improvised explosive device planted.



PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site here.​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040210UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=673:reported-by-qari-muhammad-yousuf&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British invading army tank blown up killing 5 terrorists in Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-3-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Thursday, 03 December 2009 18:54Thursday morning 03-12-2009 at around 9 am local  time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a  tank of the British invaders in Tabeen area Arghand Aab district of Kandahar  province, in the blast the tank was destroyed and five terrorists in it were  killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-3-12-2009.html">Mujahideen of  Helmand, inflicting heavy losses in the ranks of infidels</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5bL2x">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen inflicted heavy losses in all day today in the ranks of infidels in  some areas of the occupiers of directorates: Gereshk, and Musa Qala, and Nad Ali  and Hkurjah (Lashkar Gah) Center Helmand province.
1. Severe battle took place between the Mujahideen of the emirate and the enemy  forces in one hour of noon today (2009-12-03) in the areas of "Koonjk" and "Togi"  Pmalgir of the Directorate of Gereshk. Mujahideen said in their report from the  region: in the clashes, which lasted nearly an hour at both sites, resulting in  the death of (3) soldiers and wounded Crusaders (3) other serious surgeries.  People of the region, according to the novel: the violent battle took place in  the area when the enemy forces began searching the homes of common people was  hit by an attack by the Mujahideen.
2. Took place before noon today in heavy fighting with the enemy twice in the "Bhran"  forthcoming from Hkurjah, which resulted in casualties among the enemy, but  there was no precise information about the quality losses.
3. Tank forces struck an improvised explosive device in English at seven thirty  in the morning near the village of "Nebo aka" Department of Musa Qala, the  explosion destroyed the tank completely, in which, (3) soldiers were killed and  Englishmen (4) other serious surgeries.
4. Occurred (9) dead and wounded soldiers in the ranks of the crusaders and  internal customers before noon today in the region, "the intersection of  Herring," a club on the state Department itself, when the enemy equip forces for  operations against militants in the region, hit by infantry to attack  preemptively. In this direct combat, which lasted three hours, two of the  wounded were by the Mujahideen.
5. Targeted throughout the day to day mechanisms Askartin Albraita intention of  occupying forces, improvised explosive devices in the Directorate of Nawzad. The  first blast occurred at about seven o'clock in the morning in the "Jazzy" and  the second occurred in the third hour of the afternoon in the "Koushk" from the  Directorate, resulting in the destruction of machines and the deaths of all  those who were on board of the Crusaders.
6. Tank hit a convoy of British forces Babo e device at about ten o'clock this  afternoon in the "Linde ناوه" which was on its way towards the center of the  Directorate of Moses rip him, and killing all on board of the British soldiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-2-12-2009.html">Casualties in  the ranks of the enemy as a result of Helmand battle</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5bKS2">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Separate battles took place today between the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and  the departments of British troops in Musa Qala in Helmand and Gereshk. News by  Linker, at five o'clock this afternoon (2009-12-02) Fierce clashes took place  between the militants and the enemy forces when they were in deviation from  their positions in the Department Koonjk Gereshk, as they were attacked by the  Mujahideen. The battle killed one soldier and wounding another occupier  surgeries severe. In a similar vein, there were similar clashes in the area  Chaabanroz Directorate of Musa Qala, killing occupation troops and wounding two  other surgeries. In another independent report: Dawn of the mujahideen explosive  device in the Journal of the occupying forces in the ultimate market, the  Directorate of Musa Qala. The explosion destroyed the tank completely and  killing all on board.</blockquote>
_NOTE: The following two reports may refer to the same incident._​
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=670:minion-army-truck-hit-ied&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Minion army truck hits IED</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=97a7942a98b481057ae0da271450c3c1&amp;t=14772"> English and Arabic versions</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 December 2009 15:13 By Qari Yosuf
ZABUL, Dec. 03 - According to the report from Zabul, in the early morning hours  of December 03, one of the puppet army ranger truck struck an IED in the  province's capital Kalat district. As per details, the enemy was traveling in  this city, on the road extending from the village of "Khala" to Sweri district  when the lead vehicle was targeted by an IED, destroying the vehicle and killing  eight Afghan soldiers including one of the commanders. The villagers say that  the corpses of the soldiers have been taken by the helicopter from the site of  the explosion, where as the wrecked vehicle, left behind, has still been burning  on the scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=672:8-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-and-a-vehicle-destroyed-in-zabul-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 puppet army terrorists killed and a vehicle destroyed in Zabul</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-3-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 December 2009 18:51 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Thursday morning 03-12-2009 at around 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a vehicle of the puppet army  terrorist in Khala village area Kalat city in Zabul province, in the blast the  vehicle was destroyed and eight terrorists onboard were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23638588/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-040210UTC-Dec-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052240UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-4-12-2009.html">Booby-trap  house kills 6 Nato invader and 12 puppet army terrorists in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5cFLm">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Dec09/04-12-09.htm"> Official English</a> (4th headline)
<blockquote>Thursday morning 03-12-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  had set up a trap for the Nato invader and their puppet terrorists by  booby-trapping an old house in Char Bagh area in Arghand Aab district of  Kandahar province. According to the report, when the enemy terrorists entered  the old house in which the Mujahideen had planted improvised explosive devices  by the Mujahideen, the IED's were detonated, killing six invader and twelve  puppet terrorists, also wounded many, among the killed and wounded were several  invaders and puppets high rank officials. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-4-12-2009.html">6 puppet army  terrorists killed and a vehicle destroyed in Kandahar</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5cFB1">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Dec09/04-12-09.htm"> Official English</a> 
<blockquote>Thursday afternoon 03-12-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a ranger vehicle of the  puppet army terrorists near Khakriz district headquarter in Kandahar province,  in the blast the vehicle was destroyed and six terrorists were killed including  their commander. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-4-12-2009.html">Losses  inflicted on the Americans in an explosion Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/5dsLV">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device in a foot  patrol of the U.S. Army in the "Chile" Department Kanchin in Helmand. According  to the report, was the explosion Monday afternoon (2009-12-04) machine by remote  control, killing and injuring a large number of enemy soldiers. Adds the report,  after the explosion was an armed attack on the enemy soldiers, resulting in  losses for one volume of material and spiritual enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-4-12-2009.html">Blasts kill  and injure a number of occupiers in Charcheno</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5dsPd">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of early this afternoon (2009-12-04) two explosive  devices in the soldiers as occupiers in the area Khoshk Department Charcheno  state Uruzgan. Local Mujahideen says: One of the blasts carried out in the tank  for the occupiers and the other in a motorcycle to the enemy. Suffered heavy  losses to the enemy, but did not have accurate information about the amount of  losses. According to another report, at the dawn of the fifth quarter but the  Mujahideen IED in the Journal of the occupying forces in the same area,  resulting in the death of (4) soldiers as occupiers and the injury (3) other  surgeries. According to another report, there were serious clashes between the  police and army soldiers client at the center of the Directorate Trinkot,  resulting in the deaths of nine soldiers on both sides and injured many others.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-4-12-2009.html">Nato invaders  tank, motorcycle and a foot patrol blown up also clashed with the puppets in  Uruzgan </a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5cFEw">Google  English translation</a> - - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Dec09/04-12-09.htm"> Official English</a> (3rd headline)
<blockquote>Friday afternoon 04-12-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  carried out two explosions in Khoshak area in Char Chena district of Uruzgan  province. According to report, in one blast the invaders tank was a target and  in another a motorcycle, however the number of terrorists killed or wounded  could not be confirmed. According to another report, Friday 04-12-2009, the  Mujahideen in Khoshak area in Char Chena district of Uruzgan province with an  IED blew up a foot patrol of the Nato invading terrorists, in the blast four  terrorists were killed and three were wounded. According to another report,  Friday 04-12-2009, clashes took place between the Mujahideen and the puppet army  and police terrorists near Tareen Kot city, resulting in the deaths of nine  terrorists and injured many others. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23692910/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-042335UTC-Dec-09">here</a> (4 Dec 09) or here (5 Dec 09).​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062240UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=696:4-afghan-soldiers-lose-their-life-in-kandahar-explosion&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 Afghan soldiers lose their lives in Kandahar explosion</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-6-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 06 December 2009 08:48 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 05 - Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate carried out a  remote-controlled detonation on the foot patrol of the Afghan minion soldiers  late Saturday evening near " Zarghona Ana High school".  According to the report, the explosion happened while the soldiers were  conducting a foot patrol in the area which left 4 soldiers dead besides a dozen  wounded.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=693:afghan-minion-army-vehicle-hit-by-ied-in-zhari&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan minion Army vehicle hit by IED in Zhari</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-5-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 06 December 2009 07:50 By Qari Yosuf
KANDAHAR, Dec. 05 - A military vehicle of the Afghan puppet army got blown apart  by one of Mujahideen IEDs' Saturday December 05, 2009 at " Bashmol" area of  Zhari district in Kandahar province, killing 6 Afghan soldiers on board whose  mutilated parts of bodies and organs were scattered around the area. According  to the report, this powerful explosion took place while the enemy vehicle was  going along the new road at this area as it struck a hidden roadside bomb. An  officer has reportedly been among the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=699:muajhideen-inflict-tremendous-losses-on-invaders-in-helmand-battle&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Muajhideen inflict tremendous losses on invaders in Helmand battle</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-6-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 06 December 2009 17:09 By Qari Yusuf
HELMAND, Dec. 06 - The foreign invaders have suffered heavy casualties and  losses at the hands of Mujahideen throughout this day December 06 as a result of  several attacks and explosions in the province's capital Lashkargah and district  Now Zad. According to the details, Mujahideen waylaid a logistic convoy of the  coalition forces in the same day torching 9 Mazda trucks while the enemy convoy  was passing through the village of "Kalifah Shireen" locating in "Malgir" area  of district Gerishk besides inflicting considerable casualties on the escort  guards whose death toll is unclear. In another news, 3 logistic trucks with  supplies of NATO forces were burned down during an armed attack by Mujahideen  early this noon near"Ikhtyar Gul Kala" in Baba Jee area of Lashkargah town.  Meantime, Mujahideen have engaged in a violent battle with the NATO soldiers  since this morning in related areas of" Alizo and Shaikhzo" near the center of  Now Zad district during which 3 enemy tanks have been hit by IEDs so far,  killing the crew inside.  Likewise, the ground forces of NATO have been  struck by IEDs late afternoon this day in the same area , forcing the enemy to  retreat in addition to causing the foreign soldiers considerable casualties. It  is, moreover, worth mentioning that since yesterday, the Americans and NATO  forces along with the Afghan puppet army have been suffering unbearable immense  losses and casualties at the hands of Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the  center of this district and adjoining areas.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=695:enemy-sustain-severe-casualties-in-gerishk-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy sustain severe casualties in Gerishk district</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-6-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=f200d92608fc242e0c206923b71896e5&amp;t=14821"> Arabic and official English version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 06 December 2009 08:24 By Qari Yusuf
HELMAND, Dec. 06 - A Surf vehicle of Afghan soldiers, en route to Kandahar from  the province's capital Laskargah town, was targeted by one of Mujahideen planted  mine Saturday morning on December 06 at " Nihr Saraj Maktab" area of Gerishk  district, killing 3 Afghan soldiers and wounding another 3, according to the  report. The report adds a police vehicle, too, was targeted by an IED yesterday  December 05 at" Simiti Pol" of the same district as a result of which 5 soldiers  were killed besides 4 wounded. In another news, a Land cruiser vehicle of the  the enemy was hit by RPGs during an ambush by Mjahideen of Islamic Emirate  yesterday December 05 at Laskargah intersection, killing 5 Afghan soldiers  inside. According to another report, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate engaged in a  confrontation with joint Afghan-coalition forces at "Kofi" area of "Malgir" in  the same district, killing 5 enemy in addition to injuring 4. As a matter of  fact, the enemy sustained the above-mentioned fatalities as they declared vast  offensive against Mujahideen yesterday December 05 at a related area of Now Zad  district.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23752520/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-062240UTC-Dec-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080100UTC Dec 09*
<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=708:spy-plane-shot-down-in-nad-ali&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Spy plane shot down in Nad Ali</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-7-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 07 December 2009 14:44 By Qari Yosuf
HELMAND, Dec. 07 - A U.S. spy plane was shot down on Monday morning December 07  in Nad Ali district of Helmand. The report says the U.S spy plane fell down at  the same when a frontal engagement was in progress between Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate and the foreign invaders whose 4 soldiers were killed and 3 badly  wounded during the fighting, adding that 2 Mujahids, too, are reported to have  been injured in the same encounter.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=706:now-zad-explosions-cause-invaders-huge-casualties&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Now Zad explosions cause invaders huge casualties</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-7-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 07 December 2009 11:46 By Qari Yosuf
HELMAND, Dec. 07 - The foreign coalition forces suffered immense losses and  casualties in the morning hours of December 07 as a result of massive explosions  in Now Zad district of Helmand province.  According to the details, the  NATO soldiers were out on an operation against Mujahideen in "Sarafano" and "Demiano"  areas of this district as the enemy were targeted by IEDs, the former was  exploded to their foot patrol, the latter to their combat patrol tank, killing 5  NATO soldiers and wounding another 6. The NATO top-level officers have  reportedly been among the killed marines. In another news, in the late morning  hours of December 05, Mujahideen hit a U.S base with missile strikes from a  distance of 50m at Shano village in "Qala-e-Now" area of Khanshin district of  the same province, setting fire to a tank, meanwhile, the enemy responded with  subsequent firing that left a Mujahid martyred.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=709:attack-on-tarinkoot-airfield&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Attack on Tarinkoot airfield</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-7-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 07 December 2009 14:53 By Qari Yusuf
URUZGAN, Dec. 06 - Tarinkoot airport, a station for dozens of combined  Afghan-coalition forces, came under attack by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  early Sunday night in the province's capital Tarinkoot town. According to the  details, 5 missiles were struck near the terminal, ending up killing and  injuring scores besides the damages to the compound, however the death toll has  not been confirmed yet.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23809203">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090135UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=719:2-nato-tanks-eliminated-in-punjwae&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 NATO tanks eliminated in Punjwae</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 December 2009 15:34 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 08 - The invaders' two tanks were hit by IEDs early Tuesday  afternoon at "Chalghoor" area of Punjwae district of Kandahar. The coalition  invaders were on a mission at "Badizo Kala" to attack Mujahideen when their MARP  tanks got ripped into by hidden IEDs which destroyed the enemy's two armored  tanks, killing the foreign soldiers inside, according to the report. The report  adds the detonations were accompanied a simultaneous attack by Mujahideen,  causing the enemy additional losses</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=720:shoor-awak-explosion-2-minion-afghan-armys-military-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Shoor Awak explosion; 2 minion Afghan army's military vehicles destroyed</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 December 2009 15:58 By Qari Yosuf
KANDAHAR, Dec. 08 - Two Afghan puppet army's vehicles were struck by roadside  bombs Monday afternoon in a related area of Shoor Awak district of Kandahar  province. The explosions ripped into the district's nearby area that ended up  killing three soldiers and wounding two, the latter ripped through "Bala Boti"  area of this district, killing seven soldiers including an officer. In a recent  news, in the late morning hours of December 08, three border soldiers, caring  (sic.) water through a donkey to their outpost, were targeted by a planted mine,  killing all four including their donkey.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-north-helmad-operation-7-12-2009.html"> Operation in north of Helmand will be more a lesson for the enemy than the  previous ones</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5gqzi">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote>.... Some of the media audio and video that do not have reporters and told  reporters in the region have reported continuously since then, the successes and  advances of the new occupiers, and declare in particular that the occupiers  seized a number of areas, including the Directorate of Nawzad, and expelled from  the Mujahideen, while the fact situation and the results of the occupiers tend  shoved another .... we call on the international media and international  organizations that they would refrain from publishing and spreading optimism and  eliminate the absurd faux tribal and empty for such operations because such  communications hollow without asking for account information, will not affect  the results of ongoing operations .... Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan Hafiz / Mohammad Yousif Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23858913/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-090135UTC-Dec-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100230UTC Dec 09*
<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-9-12-2009.html">Seven British  soldiers were fighting as a result of Musa Qala</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5hoZs">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Fierce clashes took place between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the British  troops before noon yesterday in the areas Mtkhanz, Dezor and Digojkan Department  of Musa Qala in Helmand. News by Linker, which resulted in clashes, which lasted  approximately two hours from death (7) soldiers as occupiers and the injury of  many others. Say Mujahideen Mahliyun: suffered losses above the enemy when the  joint forces of the enemy is preparing for operations against militants in the  region, as they were attacked by the Mujahideen. Also injured (2) the mujahideen  during the fighting.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-9-12-2009.html">Killing and  wounding of five British soldiers Netjp explosion Baba Ji</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5hp3a">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Zabihollah / Mujahid
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device on a foot  patrol of British troops near the castle each choice in the Babagi Hkurjah (Lashkar  Gah) Center near the Helmand province. News by Linker, carried out the attack in  the hour of noon yesterday (2009-12-08), resulting in the death of (3) soldiers  and wounding Manliyn (2) other surgeries. Adds the report, the enemy made the  arrest after the incident, a civilian who lived in a house located next to the  site of the explosion with two of his sons on charges of Talgah the explosion  and took them to their posts. In a separate report, the mujahedeen killed the  commander of the convoy's security troops called Alojstep / Dost Mohammad was  Msdodp by the Mujahideen with five of his soldiers. According to another report,  there were clashes between the militants and the enemy just before noon today in  the saffron Department Sngen (Sangin), which killed one soldier occupier and  injuring two others.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=723:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-violation-of-commitment-by-south-korea&amp;catid=5:statement-"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding Violation of  Commitment by South Korea </a> (Official English) - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/Dec09/Regarding%20Violation%20of%20Commitment%20by%20South%20Korea.htm"> Alternate official English site</a>
<blockquote>According to media reports, South Korea has showed readiness to send 500  soldiers to Afghanistan and deploy  them in Parwan province. The Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan considers this decision taken by the rulers of the South  Korea to be an act against national independence of Afghanistan, an act against  the Afghans and an attempt to violate the commitment made by Korea in 2007  exchange for the release of 19 Koreans who were detained by the forces of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Ghazni province. They had promised to withdraw  their troops from Afghanistan and committed never to send soldiers to the  country in future ....</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23906609/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-100230UTC-Dec-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2009)

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

Blast kills, injures ten Canadian soldiers (Arabic – Google English translation – PDF of Arabic + GoogEng at non-terrorist site)


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device in the foot soldiers of the enemy in the Directorate of Kandahar province, two buttons (Zhari), which attack that killed and wounded (6) Canadian soldiers.  News by Linker, suffered losses above the enemy, when they were preparing an assault against the militants in the region.  According to the local Mujahideen: he was killed (4) soldiers, including Dhabthm also, wounded (6) other surgeries, were also killed Kalpehm trained.  In the separate report, at the age of five died yesterday (6) soldiers clients as a result of the explosion by the Mujahideen in the area of Sheikh Qlndr Department Panjwayj.  Carried out the attack when the enemy soldiers disembark from their point of security in the region as their car collided with (Ranger) hit a mine planted.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
121245UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-10-12-2009.html">Missiles  fired at the Canadian and British invading terrorists in Kandahar airport</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/5kT2A">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Dec09/11-12-09.htm">Official  English</a> (7th headline)





> *Wednesday night 09-12-2009 at around 10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan fired several missiles at the Kandahar airport where a  larger number of Canadian and British terrorists are stationed. Three missiles  landed inside the airport, which resulted in heavy losses in the ranks of the  enemy. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-11-12-2009.html">Kandahar  explosions claimed the lives of eight policemen</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5kTqx">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
In the powerful explosions that occurred yesterday (2009-12-10) in the  departments of Nis and the buttons (Zhari) of Kandahar province, killing ( 8 )  of the police. In The News: The explosion yesterday afternoon at a car near a  police Ranger from the Department of Nis, which led to the destruction of the  car, after at least (3) two policemen were killed and (4) other serious  surgeries. As a land mine exploded yesterday afternoon also on foot patrol for  enemy soldiers in the "neighbor Koussa" buttons Bbahmol Department, which was  (4) soldiers were killed including their leader. According to the report after  the Mujahideen Alinajafar directly open fire on enemy soldiers, which led to the  occurrence of further losses in the ranks of the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-11-12-2009.html">Heavy  casualties in the ranks of the common enemy in Helmand</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5kTyd">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate reported from Helmand province, they Bkberp troops  inflicted casualties on the Israeli occupation forces and customers throughout  the day today (2009-12-11) as a result of battles, explosions in the departments  of Musa Qala and Gereshk that mandate. According to reports the hyphen: The  hinder all day today three times clashes with British forces in the occupied  region, "Shabana Rose," Department of Musa Qala. Least in these clashes (3)  soldiers were killed and (4) other serious surgeries. The enemy suffered such  losses, while the enemy in the case of out of their base Exposure infantry  soldiers to attack militants and violent clashes took place between the parties.  The source adds this afternoon against an armored enemy by a bomb explosion,  when she tried to enter the base, which led to the death and injury on board. In  the news of another independent: a vehicle of puppet army kind of hip at three  o'clock in the afternoon an explosive device in the market Directorate Gereshk  mandate itself, which was (4) soldiers were killed. In a related context,  Mujahideen attacked last night on a security police station in the market  mentioned above, but there was no information about casualties, attached to the  enemy so far. In a separate report last: a vehicle of the type of Army Ranger  for the client in the tenth time this morning hit a landmine in the region  Oopaschk when they were in a patrol mission in the region. Which led to the  outright destruction, and he died (4) military personnel, including their  leader, were killed and (4) other soldiers were by severe.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=734:-6-nato-invaders-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 Nato invaders tanks destroyed in Helmand</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-10-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Thursday afternoon 10-12-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with IED's destroyed six tanks of the Nato  invaders and killed all those onboard in Nad Ali district of Helmand province.  Four tanks of the enemy were destroyed when they were searching houses in the  village and two tanks of the enemy were destroyed yesterday in the same village.  In another operation a Mujahid sniper took out an invader terrorist when he was  standing on his post. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=741:mujahideen-kill-two-invading-soldiers-in-gerishk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen Kill Two Invading Soldiers in Gerishk</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-11-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 11 December 2009 16:22 Q.Y Ahmadi, Helmand
(11.12.2009) According to a report from Helmand province, Mujahideen killed two  soldiers of the puppet regime in Bari, near Gerishk district city as they were  on their way to their outpost. After the ambush by Mujahideen, fighting occurred  between the Mujahideen and the hireling soldiers which resulted into the killing  of two soldiers on the spot. Two others were injured. The report further says,  Mujahideen took ammunitions and weapons of the soldiers gun downed by them.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=737:6-american-invading-terrorists-killed-and-tank-blown-up-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 American invading terrorists killed and tank blown up in Uruzgan</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-10-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 11 December 2009 15:22 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Thursday afternoon 10-12-2009 at around 4:30 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a patrolling tank of the  American invaders in Tareen Kot city in Uruzgan province, in the blast the tank  was destroyed and six terrorists onboard were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-12-12-2009.html">Death of a  woman and wounding her son, a result of firing by the Americans</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5kTFJ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Result of random shots by the soldiers of America yesterday (2009-12-11), cited  a woman and wounded her son, who did not exceed the age of ten surgeries in the  very mandate of the Directorate of Shah Joy Zabul. According to residents of the  region: the enemy soldiers looking for local homes in the area Krtash, and women  and children from the fear of dogs, the enemy out of the house and enter another  when targeted by enemy invasion. It is said that in addition to killing enemy  civilians, causing damage to them, and they arrested some people and took them  away after being beaten with themselves on their position.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-11-12-2009.html">Exposure  points, security police station in Keshrod</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5kTCN">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked an armed attack on a security police in  the area, "Chichaoua" State Department Keshrod Nimroz. According to Linker News:  During the attack, which occurred yesterday afternoon (2009-12-10). Four mortar  shells Hawan within the Center for the enemy, which led to the deaths and  destruction of the type of car Ranger of the enemy and inflicted significant  point in the building of security.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/24009851/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-121245UTC-Dec-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160305UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=4ab013abd5c01b7c1e9805048538e1b0&amp;t=14950"> Mujahideen killed 8 puppet police terrorists and destroyed a post in Kandahar  city</a> (Arabic and official English)
<blockquote>Sunday morning 13-12-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police post in Kandahar city, the  attack lasted for twenty minutes, in which eight terrorists were killed,  including their commander, the weapons of the killed terrorists were  Mujahideen's booty, later the post building was set on fire. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-13-12-2009.html">Casualties  among the occupying forces and Afghan buttons (Zhari)</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5nWKT">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
An explosion on a car of the Army Ranger client in the region, "Rahman Mande" on  the road to Kandahar, Herat rapid Directorate buttons in Kandahar. According to  the mujahideen from the region: the explosion at the fourth and a half this  afternoon (2009-12-13), which led to the destruction of the vehicle and killing  all the soldiers who were on board. In a related context, at five in the  afternoon a patrol of the occupying forces explosion on a road in the "Makoano"  directorate itself, leading to the death of (3) soldiers as occupiers, and  wounding (2) other serious surgeries. The of the dead officer as well.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-14-12-2009.html">Officer was  killed along with eight of his bodyguards in Hkurjah (Lashkar Gah) Center  Helmand province </a>(Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5nX9f"> Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At the second session last night (2009-12-14) attacked the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of point security police in the town of Lashkar Gah, Helmand province  center. News by Linker, who carried out the attack resulted in the village of  Bagranan this city, to remove the security point completely and killing (9)  headquarters where customers soldiers including the commander also called / Khan  Shirin. Adds the report, Mujahideen burnt building security point at the end of  the attack, as was affirmed (6) and light machine guns (3) heavy, and shell  "RPG" with (15) Rsasatha, and (5) Kalashnikov bullets funds in addition to ( 8 )  boxes times of heavy weapons. He adds that they looted the local Mujahideen type  of car Ranger of the enemy and also passed it on to their positions.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=4ab013abd5c01b7c1e9805048538e1b0&amp;t=14948"> 3 tanks of invaders destroyed killing atleast 15 terrorists in Helmand</a> (Arabic and official English)
<blockquote>Sunday afternoon 13-12-2009 at around 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with IED's blew up two tanks of the Nato invaders in  Garamsir district of Helmand province. The tanks were destroyed when the enemy  convoy was passing through the area, the blasts also killed ten terrorists, so  after the Mujahideen fired rockets at the convoy which resulting in more losses  in the ranks of the enemy. According to another report from Helmand, Sunday  afternoon 13-12-2009, the Mujahideen blew up a tank of the British invaders in  Garishk district of Helmand province, resulting in the destruction of the tank  and killing all those inside. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-14-12-2009.html">Destruction  of two tanks of the occupying forces in the directorates and Nawzad Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5nWT8">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate destroyed two tanks of the occupying forces from  two explosions in the departments of Nawzad and Kanchin in Helmand. News by  Linker, at four o'clock this afternoon (2009-12-14) Mujahideen detonated an  explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces in the area of the shops,  Haji Abdul Hakim near the center of the Directorate of Nawzad in Helmand. The  blast destroyed the tank completely, killing all on board. In another separate  report, the Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the Journal of the  occupation forces in the area Dewalk Kanchin Department, which led to the  destruction of the enemy tank, killing all passengers. Says local Mujahideen:  the severity of the explosion damaged another tank of the enemy, where Sahbuha  about their status, but a tank destroyer is still at the scene so far.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=751:five-invading-troops-killed-in-trainkut-explosion&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five Invading Troops Killed in Trainkut Explosion</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-13-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 14 December 2009 09:02 Q. Y. Ahmadi Uruzgan
(13.12.2009) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan report from the  Uruzgan province that three invading soldiers including a female soldiers were  killed when they stepped on a mine in Sar Murghab area, located in two  kilometers vicinity of Tarinkut city. Similarly, two other foreign soldiers were  killed and three injured as a result of a mine blast in the area. In another  explosion, a military tank of the foreign invaders was destroyed, killing six  soldiers aboard the tank. No causlties caused to the Mujahideen during these  explosions.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=4ab013abd5c01b7c1e9805048538e1b0&amp;t=14951"> Puppet army Commander killed and invaders tank blown up in Uruzgan</a> (Arabic and official English)
<blockquote>Sunday night 13-12-2009 at around 10 pm local time, a puppet army commander and  two other terrorists were blown up in Uruzgan province, when they were trying to  defuse a landmine which was planted by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan. According to another report from Uruzgan, Sunday morning 13-12-2009  at around 7:30 am local time, the Mujahideen with an IED destroyed a tank of the  Nato invaders, the blast also killed all onboard. According to another report  from Uruzgan, Sunday morning 13-12-2009, the Mujahideen with an IED blew up a  foot patrol of the Nato invading terrorists in Tareen Kot city in Uruzgan  province, the blast killed three terrorists and wounded four. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-14-12-2009.html">Cefrt  occupying forces based in Zabul province</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5nWXO">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Zabul province, that the occupying  forces in the case of exit from the Directorate of Shinseki (Shin Kay).  Officials say the mujahideen from the region: since yesterday (2009-12-13)  Israeli occupation forces started to get out of their status, who is funding two  more of the occupying forces in the directorates and Angr Cmlzo. According to  the residents of the region: the above-mentioned Center is under attack by  Mujahideen from time to time, forcing the enemy to reset the center and  withdrawal from the region.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/24107269/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-160305UTC-Dec-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2009)

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._


The destruction of armored forces in the Canadian Buldak (link to Arabic, Google English and PDF at non-terrorist site versions)


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Exploded armored vehicles for the Canadian Forces improvised explosive device yesterday afternoon (2009-12-14) in the “Loy Karez” Department Boldak of Kandahar province.  Officials said the jihadists from the region: destroyed the armored vehicle in the powerful explosion completely, killing all on board of the Canadian soldiers, as quoted Ofalhm after half an hour of the accident by helicopter to the Kandahar airport airspace.  According to the report Linker: explosion occurred while the enemy’s armored patrol roamed the area near the village, “Sato” Vostahedvt Madrathm military improvised explosive device planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160130UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-15-12-2009.html">Thirty  soldiers killed a client and occupied as a result of Kandahar blasts</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5peyb">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Killed more than thirty agents and soldiers occupied a result of explosions in  the departments of buttons (Zhari), Panjwayj, and Meond of Kandahar province. In  the eleventh hour of the afternoon (2009-12-15) Mujahideen blew three  consecutive explosions on the soldiers on foot near the Eid prayer in the  Department Snzeri buttons, which led to the death (4) soldiers as occupiers and  the killing of (7) clients. Says local Mujahideen: Add the dead were injured (9)  other soldiers. In another separate report, the Mujahideen detonated an  explosive device in the tank for the Canadian Forces in the basin extended  through the Directorate of two buttons on the Kandahar Herat highway, which  resulted in the destruction of the tank and killing all on board. Adds the  report, after this explosion destroyed two vehicles Ranger by two explosive  devices, killing (11) soldiers and wounding (3) others. According to another  report, at eight o'clock this morning killed two soldiers and wounded three  others by an explosion in the Znkabat Panjwayj Department of Kandahar province.  Recalls that the losses suffered by those above the enemy troops when they were  attempting to dismantle an explosive device in the region. In another context,  the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces  at the second session of yesterday, when they were patrolling in the Bowery  Bsidan Directorate Meond also destroyed another tank in the second hour of the  day yesterday in the region, Pakistan Directorate Ochk mentioned, killing all  was on board, where he was transferred to the centers Bmorahiat enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-15-12-2009.html">The  destruction of three tanks of the occupation forces in the Directorate of Sngen</a> (Sangin) (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5peES">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed three tanks of the occupying forces and the client in the vicinity of  the Directorate of Sngen in Helmand. News by Linker, the dawn of the Mujahideen  in the eight o'clock this morning, an explosive device in the tank to the enemy  in the Yahya Khan Karez Department Sngen which led to the destruction of the  tank completely, killing all on board the occupiers. In another separate report,  the dawn of another tank of the enemy as a result a similar blast in itself all  the Aga Directorate, the explosion destroyed the tank and killing all on board.  Another report said, at the ninth morning the mujahideen detonated an explosive  device in a Ranger of the enemy in the Mendiann, causing damage to the car and  two passengers, killing four soldiers and wounding three others. In another  context, the mujahideen detonated two bombs in the cyclic foot of the occupying  forces in the region of Jrkkian Mande in the third hour of noon today, killing  at least (3) soldiers as occupiers and the injury (4) others. In another piece  of news, there have been serious clashes between the militants and the enemy  soldiers before noon today in the Sagoyan Department of Musa Qala. The clashes,  which lasted about an hour at least (2) British and injury (4) others. Officials  say the Mujahideen: The clashes took place when the enemy soldiers on foot to  the center near them as they were attacked by the mujahideen, which led to the  injury Mujahid and one during the clashes.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-12-14-12-2009.html">Explosive  device on a tank of English forces in Meond</a> (Maywand) (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5peKk">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the news Linker, a bomb exploded yesterday (2009-12-13) To Dbayeh  of foreign forces in an area for "Sherali Karez" Meond Department, State of  Kandahar. The report said: carried out the attack machine by remote control,  destroyed enemy tank completely, and killed all the passengers were soldiers of  nationality English, then the enemy helicopters to transport troops dead airport  in that state, and the tank destroyer still remain at the scene. In another  independent report, Mujahideen attacked yesterday afternoon by a convoy of  puppet army soldiers in the same area, has led to the targeting of the type of  car by Ranger-propelled grenades, killed (3) soldiers were killed and (4) other  Bhrahat severe. Carried out the attack by an ambush, thankfully there have been  no casualties among the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-15-12-2009.html">Causing great  losses to the enemy in common Gereshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5peU9">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the Mujahideen of Helmand province, they had inflicted deaths and  injuries among the joint forces of the enemy in a Directorate of Gereshk a  result of explosions. Came in the details: the killing (5) foreign soldiers were  killed and (4) other serious surgeries, when the monsters raided at about eleven  o'clock last night local time (2009-12-14) Mirmendab those in the Directorate,  has been rigged from the yard of a mujahideen before the three mines Hdip  explosion. Soon after the explosion of foreign troops managed to escape from the  region, residents say the explosions were Hdip to the extent that the remains of  dead soldiers still remain in the scene. Adds it after the successful operation  of aerial bombardment by the enemy in the region, which led to the destruction  of the car to the militants, but shall parked inside, and not anyone in the  course bombardment from the air. At the news of another independent: a powerful  explosion occurred at about seven o'clock this morning (2009-12-15) On a convoy  in the area of funding that Ikjal Directorate, which was heading towards  Kandahar province, which led to the destruction of the type of car Ranger of the  enemy, in full, in which, (7) clients soldiers were killed. The source adds:  another explosion after the explosion, while the assembly of troops in the  convoy of Governors at the scene. Have been killed in the second blast (5)  soldiers were killed and (3) other serious surgeries. Recall that the pace of  operations has intensified in this state in the time it was published in recent  times to send more troops, infidels, and Afghan mercenaries to customers this  mandate.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-15-12-2009.html">Explosions in  Uruzgan, killing and wounding eight soldiers and Afghan invaders</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5pf7M">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Was ( 8 ) and Afghan soldiers as occupiers yesterday (2009-12-14) died as a  result a series of explosions at the tactical and the Directorate of Jargeno  state Uruzgan. According to the details: In an era yesterday exploded two bombs  planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the bridge Srchriz in "Marie  Abad" in Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan while occupying forces  attempted to counteract. According to the report was killed in the blast (5)  soldiers as occupiers on the spot, and another (3) other serious surgeries. In  another independent report, set up the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of science  in the place of the Valley "Jorquen" Department Jargeno mandate itself at the  Sixth of Morocco yesterday, and planted a mine underneath it. When the client  wants soldiers to remove the flag mine exploded, killing them (3) of his  soldiers. Little among the dead, deputy commander of the security center as  well.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/24151000/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-160130UTC-Dec-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170435UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-16-12-2009.html">Destroyed  tanks of the occupation forces in the hills Sncasar</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/5qHuc">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of destroyed tanks, armored forces improvised  explosive device in Mntqtp "Hills Sncasar" Department of Kandahar province, two  buttons (Zhari). Reportedly powerful explosion occurred yesterday afternoon  (2009-12-15) Which led to the destruction of the enemy tank is full, and he died  Jima soldiers who were on board were killed. The fatal accident occurred when  the tank was on its way from its security to a point close to hit the improvised  explosive device in the middle of the road. After the incident, the transfer of  enemy soldiers killed about their positions, and the tank destroyer, still  remain at the scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-16-12-2009.html">Martyrdom  attack kills (12) British soldiers in the Directorate of Sngen</a> (Sangin)  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5qHUB">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of benefit had been a martyrdom attack on British  forces occupied in the fifth time yesterday afternoon (2009-12-15) near the  center of the Directorate Sngen in Helmand. According to the report, attacked  two of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate (Allah and Muhammad was sentenced  Ghiath) Bdrajthm firearms armed attack on British soldiers who searched the  civilian pedestrians in the area near a market Mande Directorate Sngen.  Officials report the jihadists in the region that the outcome of this attack  (12) British soldier and two soldiers of the puppet army and wounded (2)  occupiers others. It should be mentioned that the severity of the explosion  scattered the members of the dead soldiers where still exist in the surrounding  fields.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=767:6-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 puppet army terrorists killed in Helmand</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-16-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Wednesday, 16 December 2009 02:26 Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf
Wednesday morning 16-12-2009 at around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up two landmines targeting puppet army  terrorists foot patrol in Garishk district of Helmand province. In the first  blast three terrorists were killed, soon after when the enemy were transferring  the dead bodies of the killed terrorists, the Mujahideen detonated the second  landmine, which killed three more terrorists and wounded three.

(Arabic to Google English) Explosions in Gereshk sign dead and wounded among the  enemy
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate reported from Helmand province: deaths and  injuries occurred in the military client in around seven o'clock this morning  (2009-12-16) A result of two explosions in the Directorate of Gereshk that  mandate. In the two successive blasts kill (6) of the puppet army soldiers were  killed and (3) other serious surgeries. According to the news Linker: the enemy  of this loss incurred when an explosion occurred on the very foot soldiers of  the enemy in the "Paris" not far from the center of the Directorate, only three  kilometers, which is the line of fire and fighting between the mujahideen and  the enemy, killing (3) soldiers. Shortly after this incident, another blast  occurred while the enemy soldiers transferred the bodies of the dead from the  place of the first explosion. In the second blast also killed (3) soldiers on  the spot, and wounded (3) other serious surgeries. Say the parents: the enemy  surrounded the scene does not allow anyone near him.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-16-12-2009.html">Killed five  soldiers as occupiers in the battle of the Directorate of Musa Qala</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5qHR6">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
A fierce battle took place directly between the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  and the pawns of the occupying forces before noon today (2009-12-16) in the "de  false," Department of Musa Qala in Helmand. According to local mujahideen that  the outcome of this battle that killed five (5) British soldiers and wounded  many others injured. The battle took place when the direct Mujahideen attacked  the enemy soldiers as they prepare to launch attacks against militants in the  region, "Zord chapter" in this Directorate. Directly with the attack took place  direct battle with the enemy as long as two hours, and thankfully did not suffer  any casualties during the Mujahideen. Adds the report, during the battle, the  enemy shelled the area, causing heavy losses houses and farms of innocent  people. In the novel of the witnesses: the bodies of dead soldiers remained, and  vehicles destroyed until the end of the day side of the road at the scene.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=766uppet-army-3-vehicle-destroyed-and-9-terrorists-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet Army 3 vehicle destroyed and 9 terrorists killed in Zabul</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://is.gd/5qHNR">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Wednesday, 16 December 2009 02:24 Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf
Tuesday afternoon 15-12-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  ambushed a puppet army convoy when it was traveling on Kandahar-Kabul highway in  Zabul province, in the ambush three enemy Toyota Surf's were destroyed with  RPG's, resulting in the death of nine terrorists, also their weapons were  Mujahideen's booty.

(Arabic into Google English) Army destroyed three cars of the type of enemy  Saraf Toyota
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news of Zabul province: Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked  yesterday afternoon (2009-12-15) on cars Afghan soldiers customers in the "Mronde  Mande" description of the mandate of the Directorate of the month of Zabul.  Linker stated in the report: the armed attack carried out in an ambush, led to  the targeting of three cars of the enemy by Qmaev RPG, in which, (9) soldiers  were killed. The sheep Mujahideen (6) guns and the rest of the equipment of the  soldiers dead. Mujahideen says the region: the enemy suffered losses when I came  a convoy of enemy ambush mounted by the Mujahideen on Kandahar, Kabul, in the  region mentioned above. And thankfully there have been no casualties in the  ranks of the Mujahideen in this successful attack.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=765:clashes-with-the-invaders-and-puppets-in-nimroze&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Clashes with the Invaders and puppets in Nimroze</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-16-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Wednesday, 16 December 2009 02:23 Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf
Tuesday afternoon 15-12-2009 at around 10:20 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a joint patrol of the Invaders and  puppet in Nimroze province, heavy fighting took place which continued for  forty-five minutes, but the number of enemy killed or wounded could not be  confirmed, later the enemy bombarded the area in which two Mujahideen were  wounded.

(Arabic into Google English) Clashes with the occupation forces in Keshrod
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Erupted yesterday (2009-12-15) Violent clashes between Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of the Crusaders and the occupation soldiers, and Afghan troops in the  region, "Beshet good" state Department Keshrod Nimroz. Clashes continued for  about 45 minutes, which broke out when a joint patrol of the occupying forces  and Afghan attack by the Mujahideen. Mujahideen said in their report from the  region: the enemy suffered losses in these clashes in money and lives, but it  did not have accurate information about the numbers. The enemy planes attacked  at the end of the clashes, wounding two of the Mujahideen surgeries. Residents  say: "We saw a number of Israeli soldiers transported the wounded and dead from  the battlefield by helicopter to position the background.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180030UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=778:-martyrdom-operation-within-the-district-facility-50-sustain-fatal-casualties&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyrdom operation within the district facility; 50 sustain fatal casualties</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-17-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 December 2009 16:52 By Qari Yusuf
URUZGAN, Dec.17 - Two of the Islamic Emirate Mujahideen , Hafiz Abdul Hai and  Abdullah, carried out martyrdom operations Thursday afternoon within the  facility of Harwat district in Uruzgan. Having entered the compound of the  district facility following an armed attack on the soldiers on guards in front  of the facility, both "Istishhadi" attackers carried out martyr attacks within  the compound, entirely destroying the facility as well as killing at least 32  Afghan soldiers and 7 foreign advisers instantly with wounding another 14  including district commander, the report says. The martyrdom operation is said  to have been carried out successively as a meeting was in progress between the  members of the committee and foreign advisers. Furthermore, the adviser of the  district committee and two of his assistants are reported to have been among the  dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=771:tarinkoot-explosion--invaders-tank-blown-apart&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Tarinkoot explosion ; invaders' tank blown apart</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-17-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 December 2009 10:12 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 16 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew the coalition forces'  tank apart through a remote-controlled device Wednesday afternoon near Tarinkoot  town in "Garm Aab" area, killing all the crew inside who were believed to be  Australians. The locals of the area say that the killed soldiers were shifted to  a nearby facility of the enemy, while the wrecked tank remained at the scene  throughout the day.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=775:kandahar-explosions-leave-6-us-vehicles-ablaze&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosions leave 6 U.S. vehicles ablaze</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-17-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) Thursday, 17 December 2009 13:37 By Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Dec. 17 - Mujahideen's three successive remote-controlled explosions  struck the U.S. convoy of logistic vehicles at Dwahum Durahi ( second  intersection) of Nahia 5 of Kandahar province,causing six logistic trucks and  oil tankers to burn down including the supplies of the U.S. forces.

(Google English) Explosions in the city of Kandahar burned six cars to the enemy
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
The explosions occurred at about the middle of the night (2009-12-17) in the car  park funding for U.S. forces located at the intersection of the second hand  fifth in the city of Kandahar. According to the news Linker these explosions  took place by an explosive device planted, led to the burning of six trucks and  Sharrij gasoline, which rose the flames of fire until late into the night. Says  people of the region: The materials that were burned inside Aelchenahat also  that were ready to be sent to centers of Americans.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-14-16-12-2009.html">Thirteen  soldiers were killed in the battle of ranking Nad Ali</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5rR0W">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Severe battle took place between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the Crusader  occupation forces in the villages of the Directorate of Nad Ali in Helmand.  According to the details of a battle ensued directly in about ten o'clock in the  morning (2009-12-16) between the mujahideen and the common enemy forces in the  village, "Noor Mohammad Khan" when the enemy soldiers in the case of exit from a  position as they were attacked the Mujahideen. Clashes resulted in the death of  (5) soldiers as occupiers and wounding one another with cut severely, and  eventually wounded Mujahid one too. In other news, at one and a half of noon  yesterday, and clashes between the militants and the enemy soldiers in the  village of Shin directorate in question, which led to the death (7) soldiers as  occupiers and injuring many others. Add news, injured (2) of the mujahideen in  the fight, which lasted two hours.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=777:-yet-more-losses-to-enemy-in-helmand-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Yet more losses to enemy in Helmand</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-17-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 December 2009 16:45 By Qari Yusuf
HELMAND, Dec.17 - A frontal engagement broke out between Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate and the British occupation soldiers Thursday morning in "  Jushali" area near the center of Sangeen district of Helmand, ending up deadly  losses to the enemy with the death and injury toll unclear. In another news, one  of the enemy's military tank moving from one base to another got blown apart by  an IED in the same area last night. According to another news, in the early  morning hours of December 17, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate engaged in a  confrontation with NATO invaders in "Trikh Nawar" area of Marjah district, the  casualty toll of the enemy, has, however, not been determined yet. Mujahideen  killed 2 soldiers of the Afghan minion army in a guerrilla attack this morning  in Gerishk bazaar, the report says, adding that an innocent civilian was  martyred by the minion army soldiers following the attack, while the latter was  taken by enemy to their base.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190030UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=784:lashkargah-explosion-take-lives-of-13-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2">Lashkargah explosions take lives of 13 soldiers</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-18-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 18 December 2009 14:21 By Qari Yusuf
HELMAND, Dec. 18 - Afghan army soldiers were targeted by 3 straight blasts on  Lashkargah intersection between Lashkargah and Kandahar. According to the  details, 3 explosions went off on the intersection, blowing a military ranger  vehicle apart and killing 13 Afghan soldiers on board. The Mujahideen from the  area report that following the first detonation scores of other soldiers  gathered at the site of explosion as two further detonations ensued. The locals  of the area say the enemy blocked the Kabul-Kandahar highway where the struck  vehicle was left burning and halted all the traffic movement for 3 hours. In  fact, last year, in the same area, the former chief of the "KHAD" Dad Muhammad  along with regional commander, Abd-us-Samad had lost their lives as result of a  roadside bomb explosion.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=789:10-ussoldiers-suffer-casualties-in-garmsair&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 10 U.S.soldiers suffer casualties in Garmsair</a>  (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-18-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 18 December 2009 17:31 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 18 - Ten U.S. soldiers sustained casualties Thursday in separate  detonations in the province's Garmsair district.  The regional Jihadic  officials report from the area that four U.S. soldiers were killed and six  injured in the explosions ripping through " Khwaja Drop" and "Agha Drop" areas  of this district targeting the U.S. soldiers who had been on operations against  Mujahideen. The report adds that enemy came under a simultaneous attack by  Mujahideen as the explosions went off, causing additional casualties to the U.S.  soldiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=787:british-troops-sustain-huge-casualties-in-gerishk-and-sangeen-districts&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British troops sustain huge casualties in Gerishk and Sangeen districts</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-18-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 18 December 2009 15:46 By Qari Yosuf Ahmadi
HELMADN (sic), Dec. 18 - The British occupation forces have suffered  considerable losses in the province's Gerisk and Sangeen districts throughout  Friday. According to the details, four British soldiers were killed and two  wounded during three face-to-face confrontations with Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate on December 18, while two Mujahids were, too, wounded. Similarly, in the  early noon of Friday, three British soldiers sustained casualties as an  explosion ripped into "Char Deh" area of this district. A woman is said to have  been among the killed British soldiers.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
201350UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=795:maiwand-explosions-leave-2-british-tanks-wrecked&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Maiwand explosions leave 2 British tanks wrecked</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-19-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 December 2009 08:19 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 18 - The British invaders' two armored tanks were targeted by  IEDs of Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Friday afternoon in Maiwand district  of Kandahar.According to the details, two straight IED explosions ripped into "  Shaikh Ababd" area of this district, blowing off enemy's two tanks and kilning  the British invading soldiers on board whose death toll hits eight.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=794:nato-tank-strikes-ied-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tank strikes IED in Arghandab</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-19-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 December 2009 07:33 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 18 - A NATO MRAP tank got blown up by a land mine planted by  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate last night on December 18. The explosion  ripped through " Zhawndo Hadiray" area of Arghandab district blowing the enemy's  armored tank apart and killing all the foreign soldiers inside. The corpses of  the NATO soldiers were carried away by the helicopter from the explosion scene,  while the stuck tank was left burning at the site of the blast.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=802:bombs-eliminate-two-us-tanks-in-khanshin&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombs eliminate two U.S. tanks in Khanshin</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-19-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 December 2009 16:15 By Qari Yusuf
HELMAND, Dec. 18 - A series bombings targeted two U.S. tanks and causing six U.S  soldiers casuistries in "Taghaz" area of the province's Khanshin district Friday  afternoon. According to the report, a number of the U.S tanks were out on a  mission to launch attacks against Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in " Taghaz  Habibullah Kali" area of this district as their tanks were struck by violent  bomb attacks, while the ground soldier of the enemy escorting the tanks were  simultaneously attacked by Mujahideen, causing the U.S soldier further  casualties. As a result, two U.S tanks were destroyed and six U.S soldiers  sustained severe casualties. In another news, in the late evening hours of  December 18, two NATO soldiers were killed and another wounded, as a result of  two explosions ripped through : Zarhi Qummandani" area of the province's Sangeen  district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=801:face-to-face-battle-with-nato-soldiers-near-lshkargah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Face-to-face battle with NATO soldiers near Lshkargah</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-19-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 December 2009 15:26 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 19 - A frontal engagement erupted between Mujahideen and the NATO  invaders early Saturday noon near the province's center Lashkargah town.  According to the details, the battle broke out following an armed attack from  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on the enemy's military patrol. The enemy  sustained heavy casualties whose exact number is not clear. In another news, a  NATO tank was targeted by roadside bomb Saturday afternoon while it was going  over a bridge at " Fazl-ud-Din crossroads near " Khlach Bazaar" in the  province's Nawa district. As a result, all the NATO soldiers on board were  killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-19-12-2009.html">Causing death  and injury of soldiers customers in the Department of Musa Qala</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5uNYH">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was destroyed in the eleventh hour of the day  yesterday (2009-12-18) type of car for the Ranger puppet army improvised  explosive device planted in the area of de char Department of Musa Qala in  Helmand. The blast destroyed the enemy vehicle full and five soldiers were  killed by the agents and wounded four others.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=800:2-afghan-soldiers-lose-their-lives-in-khash-rowd&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 Afghan soldiers lose their lives in Khash Rowd</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-12-19-12-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 December 2009 14:42 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
NIMROZE, Dec. 19 - Two soldiers of the Afghan minion army, riding a motorbike ,  came under a surprise attack by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Saturday  afternoon in "Ghur Ghuri" area of Khsh Rowd district of Nimroze. The soldiers  were killed on the spot, while the arms and ammunition left from the soldiers  were taken by Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202330UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=812:mujahideen-eliminate-foreign-invades-5-tanks&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen eliminate foreign invades' 5 tanks</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 December 2009 17:31 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 20 - A series of bombings destroyed the coalition orces' five  tanks during December 19 and 20 in the province's Khanshin , Nad Ali and Now Zad  districts. According to the details, two NATO tanks, the former last night and  the latter Sunday morning were blown apart hitting IEDs at "Taghaz" area of  Khansin district while they were on a mission to attack Mujahideen. As a  consequence, both tanks, still burning at the explosion site, were destroyed  with their soldiers killed. In another news, yet again a natl tank moving to  nearby security outpost from another, was targeted by Mujahideen's IEDs that  left the tank ablaze and the soldiers killed early Sunday evening at "Diwalak"  area of this district. Similarly, in the early noon hours of Deceiver 20 another  tank of natl forces was hunted by a land mine with its soldiers killed at "Jazi"  area near the center of Now Zad district. Furthermore, one of the NATO tank,  heading towards an outpost, hit an IED Saturday at "Shin Kalay" area of Now Zad  district that destroyed the tank, leaving the NATO soldiers dead. According to  the locals of the village, the tank was lying at the explosion scene, where as  the killed soldiers were carried away from the site.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=810:bomb-attacks-inflicts-casualties-on-5-british-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb attacks inflicts casualties on 5 British soldiers</a> (Official  English)
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 December 2009 16:23 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Dec, 20 - Five British soldiers sustained deadly casualties late Sunday  night at "Shakar Shilia'" area of the province's Sangeen district. According to  the details, the British soldiers conducting a foot patrol in the area were  targeted by two straight IED explosions ripping into their foot patrol, killing  two Brits and wounding three</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
220100UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1396:2009-12-21-16-50-54&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Forces destroyed a tank hit a landmine in English Meond</a> (Maywand)  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5wIIP">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Monday, December 21st, 2009 16:50 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Collided with a tank of the English forces occupied a landmine in the  Directorate of Meond of Kandahar province. According to the news hit the tank  Linker English forces hit a landmine planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate at eight in the evening yesterday (2009-12-20) local time, when passing  a petrol station in the "Baja Agha" in that Directorate. Enemy tanks destroyed  in this incident fully, and kill all the British soldiers who were on board, has  helicopters, enemy bodies were removed about their positions, either the tank  destroyer still remain at the scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1397:2009-12-21-16-52-42&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Trinkot a fatal explosion and injuries among the occupiers</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5wIQO">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Monday, December 21st, 2009 16:52 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate carried out an explosion heavily on foreign troops  patrol near the city of Trinkot status and the mandate Uruzgan. According to the  news contained explosion occurred at the second and a half this afternoon  2009-12-21 by remote control, which led to the destruction of an armored car  full of the enemy and burned on the spot, was killed and who was on Mtnhaz.  Mention of the dead soldier as well.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230135UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1369:2009-12-21-11-57-19&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> A landmine explosion on a car from a Mazda to the enemy in Arghandab</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5xY1e">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Monday, December 21st, 2009 11:57
We received the news of Kandahar province rhetorical effect: targeted on a Mazda  vehicle in the "Naghan" Department Arghandab that mandate by a landmine while  carrying food to the forces of Foreign Affairs. The accident occurred at about  eleven o'clock in the morning, resulting in the destruction of the enemy car  completely, killing the two occupants who had accompanied the car on the spot.  Mention of the dead driver of the car as well. According to the local Mujahideen  of the area, the casualties were inflicted on the seven NATO soldiers while they  were heading from one outpost towards another.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=819:9-brtissh-soldiers-killed-in-sangeen-blast&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 British soldiers killed in Sangeen blast</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1403:2009-12-22-11-00-43&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 December 2009 08:45 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 21 - A heavy explosion occurred within the facility of the British  base near the center of the province's Sangeen district early Monday night.  According to the details, 9 British soldiers were killed and 5 injured as 100 kg  explosives detonated within the facility. Some of the top-level British officers  are said to have been among the dead. However, as per the eyewitnesses, a few of  the logistic vehicles along withe the facilities around were, too, damaged in  the explosion.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1371:2009-12-21-12-00-19&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Sngen (Sangin) explosion that killed five people and wounded among the British</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5xY8j">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>Monday, December 21st, 2009 12:00
Signed a five dead and wounded among the British soldiers in two explosions in a  row in the "Hkurceli" near the center of the Directorate Sngen in Helmand.  According to reports: The incident occurred at a successful one in the middle of  the night yesterday (2009-12-20) While the occupation soldiers on foot patrol in  the area, die in Vastahedvo. Killed two British soldiers were killed and (3)  others in the blasts.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=825:yet-again-british-troops-sustain-casualties-in-helmand-blasts&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Yet again British troops sustain casualties in Helmand blasts</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1398:2009-12-22-03-27-17&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 December 2009 16:00 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 22 - The foreign invaders suffered extensive losses and casualties  in the deadly explosions taking place throughout Tuesday in the province's c,  Sangeen districts and in " Baba Jee" area of Laskargah town of Helmand.  According to the details, three straight IED detonations ripped into the in the  British foot patrol Tuesday afternoon at " Chinari" area of Sangeen district,  killing six British soldiers on the spot and badly wounding another three. In  another wens, in the late afternoon hours of December 22, two British military  motor bikes were targeted by two straight IED attacks in front of their base at  "Gul Ikhtiar Qala" located in Baba Jee area of Lashkargah town. Likewise,  Mujahideen killed two NATO soldiers who were heading for their base in the same  area early Tuesday noon. According to another report, one of Mujahideen IEDs  ripped into a NATO tank going over a ditch, leaving the tank ablaze and killing  the NATO soldiers on board. Meanwhile, seven NATO soldiers experienced  casualties in two straight detonations taking pace on the crossroads of "Haji  Aghah" located in Shin Kalay area of Nad Ali district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240045UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1434:2009-12-23-14-56-14&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Canadian invaders base attacked in Kunar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5zgio">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Dec09/23-12-09.htm"> Official English</a> (2nd headline)
<blockquote>Wednesday morning 23-12-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked Canadian invaders base in Kunar  province, in the attack the base building was damaged, but the number of enemies  killed or wounded could not be confirmed, at the time of the attack a number of  puppets and invaders guess were present in the building, but there was no  information about their fate. Reported by Zabeehullah Mujahid</blockquote>
*- NOTE:  Canadian forces do not have a base in Kunar -*​
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=836:invaders-patrol-tank-blown-up-in-shwli-koot&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders' patrol tank blown up in Shawali Koot</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 December 2009 16:21 By Qari Yosuf Ahnmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 23 - One of the IED attacks targeted a NATO military combat  patrol tank late Wednesday morning in the province's Shawali Koot district. The  enemy patrol tank was going over a bridge at the related areas of "Mia Nashin"  and "Sar Nawa" as it got blown apart hitting a planted land mine, the report  said. In another news, in the late afternoon hours of December 22, an enemy  motorcyclist was killed by Mujahideen at "Bagh Pol" area of Arghandab district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1246nedayinhilmad43&amp;catid=49:43somoodmagazine&amp;Itemid=53"> Day in the first line in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5zikr">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/5zilt">PDF (Arabic and Google English) at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, December 23rd, 2009 08:08
Today is Monday, the first of December 2009 and is the ninth time am local time.  We are now parties to the status of "Nawzad" north of Helmand province,  specifically in the village of Alizai. Moghaimp the sky today and the  temperature is 19 Celsius. Today announced President Barack Obama's new strategy  to send 30 thousand additional troops to Afghanistan. Coinciding with the  announcement of the Obama strategy we see enemy forces established in the state  it is a series of military moves and seeing military helicopters flying over the  abnormally Mujahideen primary lines, and ground movement of tanks and armored  vehicles and other modes of transport is still as it is in the former taking  place in the border enclave centers of the enemy ....</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1428:2009-12-23-10-37-45&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Explosions in Helmand expected losses again in the ranks of the British</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5zieo">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, December 23rd, 2009 10:37 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Killed in the explosions throughout the day on losses in the ranks of flagrant  British soldiers in Sngen (Sangin) directorates, and in the Nad Ali Baba Ji  Hkurjah (Lashkar Gah) near the center of the verse and Helmand.
1. There were three consecutive explosions on the British infantry soldiers, at  three o'clock in the afternoon (2009-12-22) in the "Chinari" Department Sngen in  Helmand, killing (6) soldiers as occupiers and the injury (3) others.
2. Detonated two explosive devices in motorcycles to the enemy at the fourth  afternoon in front of their headquarters near the castle, "each choice" area  near the city of Babagi Hkurjah Center Helmand province. According to local  mujahideen in their report that the result of two blasts killed 3 British  soldiers and wounded two others.
3. Mujahedeen killed at the second session of the afternoon two occupiers within  two when they were ambushed in the case of out of the military are based.
4. Detonated an explosive device planted in a military tank of the occupying  forces in the eleventh hour of the afternoon when the tank was in transit from  the water in the stream "to Ock", which resulted in the destruction of the enemy  tank is full, killing all inside.
5. Was killed and (7) soldiers as occupiers and agents from two explosions at  two successive second afternoon in a daze "Haji Agha" by the end of the village  of "Shane" Department Nad Ali in Helmand. According to local mujahideen  mentioned that the losses inflicted on the enemy when the enemy soldiers  Almmchap heading from the point of security in the region, where they exploded  IEDs.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1433:2009-12-23-14-54-37&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Causing death and injury resulted from explosions to the enemy in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5zi5P">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, December 23rd, 2009 14:54 Zabihollah / Mujahid
According to news hyphen, suffered losses of killed and severely injured  soldiers of the occupying forces and the client as a result separate blasts in  the central areas of Khost and in state departments of Ieqhobeo, and Tnio this  mandate. According to detail, was a massive explosion at the second session this  afternoon ( 2009-12-23 ) in a tank patrolling military occupying forces,  resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank is full and killed six (6)  soldiers as occupiers immediately. The words of witnesses: After the explosion  the dead soldiers were taken by the enemy on their position, but the tank  destroyer is still in the area until the afternoon. According to another report,  killing two soldiers and wounded three others as a result of the puppet army  foot patrol Hdidwi explosion of the enemy at eight o'clock this morning. It is  said that among the soldiers killed their leader as well. In a report the news  of another dawn, the Mujahideen in the ninth hour of the morning in a car for  the Ranger puppet army in "Mdykil" Department Tnio the mandate itself, which  resulted in the destruction of the enemy fully car were killed and wounded (7)  where soldiers clients. According to the news of another independent, was  destroyed in the eleventh hour of the afternoon a vehicle of the national  militia, improvised explosive device planted at the end of the village "Armiakhlu"  in "Lucknow" in the same state, resulting in the destruction of the enemy car  but not fully up to date information about the loss of spiritual attached to the  enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=835:nad-ali-explosion-inflicts-deadly-casualties-on-5-afghan-soldiers"> Nad Ali explosion inflicts deadly casualties on 5 Afghan soldiers</a> (Official  English)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 December 2009 15:20 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN (sic), Dec. 23 - One of Mujahideen land mines ripped into a military  ranger vehicle of Afghan puppet army early Wednesday noon in Nad Ali district of  Helmand. According to the details, 3 soldiers were killed instantly including  their commander and 2 injured badly.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=834:commanders-vehicle-struck-by-ied-attack-in-tarinkoot&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander's vehicle struck by IED attack in Tarinkoot</a> (Official English) 
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 December 2009 15:18 By Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Dec. 22 - One of Mujahideen IEDs targeted a vehicle of Afghan army's  regional commandant early Tuesday night. The bomb ripped into the vehicle at "Garmab"  area of this district, destroying the vehicle and killing 3 soldiers inside with  the commender badly injured who had been the main target. According to the  eyewitnesses, the wrecked vehicle has been left burning at the explosion site.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281450UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=848:kandahar-explosions-inflict-heavy-casualties-on-foreign-invaders&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosions inflict heavy casualties on foreign invaders</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 December 2009 17:59 By Qari Yosuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 23 - A series of IED basts caused the NATO and U.S. forces huge  losses and casualties Wednesday in the province's Punjwaee district, according  to the report from Kandahar. As per the details, the NATO ground forces were  targeted by IED going off at "Zangaab" area of Punjwaee while the enemy were  heading for their base early Wednesday evening, as a result, 5 NATO soldiers  were killed and 4 badly injured. In another news, a NATO combat patrol tank was  struck by IEDs early Thursday night at "Imam Sahib" area of "Nakhoni" in the  same district that resulted in destroying the tank and killing the NATO soldiers  inside. The report adds that the dead were transferred to their base struck tank  was lying at the site of explosion till the morning of December 24 when an other  NATO tank approached the scene to retrieve the struck tank from the explosion  scene as it was blown up by another IED attack. The regional Mujahideen report  that area was surrounded by the U.S soldiers who who were there to recover their  dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=836:invaders-patrol-tank-blown-up-in-shwli-koot&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders' patrol tank blown up in Shawali Koot</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 December 2009 16:21 By Qari Yosuf Ahnmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 23 - One of the IED attacks targeted a NATO military combat  patrol tank late Wednesday morning in the province's Shawali Koot district. The  enemy patrol tank was going over a bridge at the related areas of "Mia Nashin"  and "Sar Nawa" as it got blown apart hitting a planted land mine, the report  said. In another news, in the late afternoon hours of December 22, an enemy  motorcyclist was killed by Mujahideen at "Bagh Pol" area of Arghandab district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=862:explosion-near-kandahar-invaders-receive-casualties&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion near Kandahar; invaders receive casualties</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 December 2009 08:18 administrator
KANDHAR, Dec. 26 - In Kandahar's Arghandab district, the NATO-led invaders  sustained deadly casualties on Saturday. The enemy patrol was going over a  bridge In Chrar Bagh's Kuchni Ghazi area of Arghndab district as it was hunted  by one of IED attacks, reportedly, some of the trained dogs have been killed in  the blast.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=856:mujahideen-kill-2-policemen-in-boldak-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 2 policemen in Boldak district</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 December 2009 05:13 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 25 - The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed two policemen  early Friday afternoon in the bazaar of the province's Boldak district.  According to the report, the soldiers were on a motorcycle while they were  attacked whose Kalashnikov fell into the hands of the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=847:helmand-blasts-eliminate-4-nato-tanks&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Helmand blasts eliminate 4 NATO tanks</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 December 2009 16:10 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec - 24 - NATO invaders' four tanks were destroyed throughout December  23 and 24 in Nad Ali, Marjah and Gereshk districts of Helmand. According to the  details, a NATO military tank, en route to Shor Aab air field, got blown apart  with the tank destroyed and the NATO soldiers killed as it hit one of Mujahideen  hidden IEDs at "Dasht" area of Nad Ali district. In another news, two NATO  tanks, the former targeted by IEDs, the latter by Mujahideen RPGs, were  destroyed with their NATO soldiers killed last night at "Yazdah" area of Marjah  district. According to another news, a Surf vehicle of Afghan soldiers, hitting  one of Mujahiden IEDs, was blown up with three soldiers killed and three injured  early Thursday noon at "Nahrisarj" area of Gereshk district on Kandahar-Helmand  highway.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=851:american-invaders-blow-up-two-in-gereshk-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American invaders blow up two civilian houses in Gereshk district</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 25 December 2009 07:18 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Afghanistan , Dec. 24 - In Helmand's district of Gereshk, the U.S.  soldiers invaded a village in "Shah Srah" area of Nahrisarj on Thursday and  destroyed two civilian houses, according to the reports from Helmand. The report  adds a dozens of the U.S. invaders backed by Afghan puppet soldiers attacked "Jaji  Rustam" village in the late night hours of Thursday and brutally exploded two  homes of the innocent civilians, taking an elderly man along with his son  captive. Not to be left unsaid that it is not the first time the barbaric U.S.  forces have committed such disgusting and inhuman crimes by invading the  civilians homes and exploding their houses by bombs as well as killing martyring  and taking captive innocent and defenseless. In fact, the U.S. invaders killed  three civilians and took a few captive on December 22 when the U.S. soldiers had  invaded "Guldaz Khylo" village located in Zarmat district of Paktia.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=858:now-zad-bombings-eliminate-4-invaders-tanks&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Now Zad bombings eliminate 4 invaders' tanks</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 December 2009 05:19 By Qari Yusuf
HELMAND, Afghanistan, Dec. 25 - A series of IED attacks devastated four tanks of  the foreign invaders on Dcember 24 and 25. According to the details, a NATO  military convoy, passing through "Nangiano" area of Now Zad district, got blown  up when hitting an IED. The Mujahideen of the area report that four NATO tanks  were destroyed as a result of IED detonations ripped into the enemy tanks, the  first two blasts had occurred during the on Thursday night, while the latter two  on Friday morning, killing the NATO soldiers inside all four tanks. Also  Thursday, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate engaged in fighting with joint  Afghan-NATO forces in "Sayedano Koochah" located in "Char Mirza" area of Now Zad  district, consequently, five Afgghan-NATO soldiers were killed with a dozen  wounded, where as the area came under air strikes by the enemy that left one  Mujhid injured. In another news, Friday, while traveling in the fields in "char  Qulfano" area of Nawa district a NATO tank was struck by another IED attack that  set the tank on fire, killing the NATO soldiers on board.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=868:infidel-invaders-suffer-huge-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Infidel invaders suffer huge losses in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 December 2009 16:01 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Afghanistan, Dec. 27 - In the Helmand's district of Sangeen, one of  IEDs ripped into a tank of foreign coalition forces Sunday afternoon near "  Bacha Agha Madrasah" , as result, the tank smashed into pieces, killing all the  soldiers on board who are likely to be the Brits. Also yesterday at the same  time, two British soldiers were killed and one was wounded in a confrontation  with the Mujahideen in "Tughi" area of this district. Likewise, Saturday  evening, one of the foreign invading force's tank was eliminated with its  soldiers killed in "Sheen Gharak" area of Marjah district. In another news, 3  foreign terrorist soldiers were killed and 2 wounded in the frontal engagements  broke out twice between Mujahideen and coalition forces who had launched attacks  on the Mujahideen in the areas controlled by Mujahideen beyond "Sheen Kalay"  area of Nad Ali district. Similarly, 2 NATO soldiers were killed and another 2  wounded early Sunday noon as the enemy patrol was passing through "Tangi" area  of Gereshk district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=873:sangeen-blasts-inflict-huge-losses-and-casualties-on-british-invaders&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangeen blasts inflict huge losses and casualties on British invaders</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 28 December 2009 10:09 By Qari Yusuf Ahnadi
HELMAND, Dec. 28 - A series of IED attacks inflicted extensive losses and  casualties on the British terrorist forces in the provinces Sangeen district,  according to the details, 2 British soldiers were killed and 3 wounded Sunday  afternoon as two IED blasts ripped into the enemy foot soldiers in the "Miyan  Row." Likewise, a British soldier was killed and another wounded Sunday evening  in one of IED attacks when a land mine set off in the same area. In another  news, Monday morning, a foreign terrorist solderer was killed and 2 wounded as  another IED ripped into the enemy foot soldiers in the same area. According to  the regional Mujahideen, the enemy have sustained the above casualties and  losses while they were out on operations against Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=861:lashkar-gah-blast-kills-1-commander-3-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Lashkar Gah blast kills 1 commander, 3 soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 December 2009 08:13 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 26 - A bomb exploded to a police vehicle in "Bolan" area in  Helmand's Lashkar Ghah town on Saturday , killing a security outpost commander  and three soldiers. The incident took place near "Dad Rahman Petrol pump"  damaging the enemy corolla car whose wreckage was left burning at the explosion  scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=854:four-soldiers-killed-in-tarin-koot-blast&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four soldiers killed in Tarin Koot blast</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 25 December 2009 18:27 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 25 - An Afghan police ranger vehicle pushed through one of the  Mujahideen planted mine on Friday that went off blowing the vehicle apart and  killing four soldiers including their commander in the province's Tarin Koot  town. The the struck vehicle has been on fire till later this afternoon, while  the dead have been carried away from the explosion scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=872olice-patrol-attacked-11-dead--dozens-injured&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Police patrol attacked, 11 dead , dozens injured</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 28 December 2009 09:14 By Qari Yosuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 27 - The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate ambushed late Sunday  morning a police patrol in Zabul,s district of Shar-e-Safaa, killing 11 Afghan  soldiers and wounding scores. According to the details, the ambushed was carried  out on Kandahar-Kabul highway in the "Juldak" area of this district with no  Mujahids wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
292320UTC Dec 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=878:british-invaders-comes-under-attack-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British invaders comes under attack in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 December 2009 04:48 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 28 - In the Helmand's districts of Gereshk, Now Zad, Khanshin and  Musa Kala, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate inflicted extensive losses and  casualties on the British forces throughout december 28. According to the  details, in the early afternoon hours of december 28, a NATO military convoy, en  route to Musa kala district from the "Shore Aab" airbase of Gereshk district,  was attacked in Now Zad district, consequently, one of the coalition force tanks  was eliminated and the rest of the convoy was forced to flee back. Likewise, In  Geresk's "Deh Aadam Khan" area Mujahideen engaged on an encounter with natl  invaders, killing 3 NATO soldiers and wounding another 3. In another news, in  the late night hours of Sunday, one of the NATO tank was struck by an IED bast  in "Shabo" area of Khanshin, while there are no details of the extent of the  enemy casualty. Similarly, in the evening hours of Monday , yet another tank of  NATO forces got hit by IED attack in "Shore Aab" area of Musa Kala district that  ended in killing the NATO soldiers inside. According to the locals of the area,  the site of the explosion was surrounded by the enemy so as to carry away their  dead from the area.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=885:violent-battle-goes-on-in-nad-ali-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Violent battle goes on in Nad Ali district</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 December 2009 16:47 By Qaari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMNAD, Dec. 29 - In Helmand's district of Nad Ali, a deadly battle has been in  progress throughout Tuesday, December 29. According to the details, the enemy  forces were out on an operations against Mujahideen in "Sheryano" and "Naik  Charahi" area of this district when the battle broke out. Consequently, 1  Mujahid embraced martyrdom and another sustained injuries in the battle backed  by air strikes.At least 3 NATO soldiers were killed and a dozen wounded during  the battle backed by air strikes from the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=884:british-forces-suffer-huge-fatalities-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British forces suffer huge fatalities in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 December 2009 10:20 By Qari Yusuf Ahamdi
HEMAND, Dec. 29 - A land mine ripped into the British foot patrol Tuesday  morning in the " Baba Ji" area of of the province's Lashkar Gah town, killing 2  British soldiers and wounding 3. In another news, two British soldiers were  killed and another two injured on Monday as one of IED explosions ripped into  their foot patrol in Zamindaro's "Gari" area of Kajaki district. However, the  British, too, confirmed the death of one of their soldiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=883:tarin-kowt-expliosions-cause-invaders-immense-losses&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Tarin Kowt expliosions cause invaders immense losses</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 December 2009 10:19 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 28 - In Uruzgan's Tarin Kowt town, a series bombings inflicted  heavy casualties on the foreign invading forces on Monday. According to the  details 5 NATO soldiers were killed ear;y Monday noon when their tank was struck  by an IED blast in Darwaishano's Qala-e-now area of Tatin Kowt town, while 3  NATO soldiers lost their lives in land mine explosion on Sunday. Also Sunday, an  Afghan soldier was killed in a guerrilla attack outside the enemy base In "Bai  Nawa area of this town. In a recent news, Mujahideen engaged in encounter with  the invaders in Darwaishan's Qala-e-Now area of this town,causing the enemy  fatal casualties, but the extent of their death and injury is not clear. The  report adds that the area came under massive air strikes by the American forces  that resulted in wounding 2 Mujahids.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=881:5-invaders-killed-in-tarin-kowt-explosions&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 invaders killed in Tarin Kowt explosions</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 29 December 2009 10:16 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 28 - Five NATO soldiers were killed and 4 injured Monday evening  when two alternate explosions went off as the enemy was heading for their base  in "Muhammad Nazir" area of Tarin Kowt town. An officers of the invaders is said  to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2009)

*Targeting of the Canadian Forces tank hit a landmine in the bridge Qasim* 


> *Targeting of the Canadian Forces tank hit a landmine in the bridge Qasim
> Wednesday, December 30th, 2009 15:13 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Collided with a tank of Canadian troops in the occupied about four o'clock this afternoon ( 2009-12-30 ) A landmine planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in an area for a "bridge" Kassem Dnd Department of Kandahar province.  According to the paper Linker: destroyed in the blast, the tank is too full, and after at least (7) soldiers.  Residents say: military helicopters were called to the scene, and that Canadian soldiers now busy in collecting the remains of their comrades dead.*


(Voice of Jihad Arabic here, Google English translation here and PDF version at non-terrorist site here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2010)

HIGHLIGHTS
•	Taliban statements monitored during December 2009 claimed responsibility for approximately 20 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 6 deaths during this period, including that of Calgary Herald reporter Michelle Lang, killed 30 Dec 09 by an IED blast while embedded with Canadian Forces.
•	*During 2009, the Taliban has claimed 12.12 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (400 alleged by Taliban vs. 33 reported by Canada).*
•	Seven (7) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in December 2009, compared to an average of 7.93 such reports per month during the previous 12 months.  This also compares to eleven (11) Taliban announcements made claiming responsibility for 68 Canadian deaths during December 2008.
•	On 24 Dec 09, the Taliban claimed responsibility for an attack on a “Canadian invaders base in Kunar province”.  Canadian forces assigned to ISAF have no base in Kunar.
•	In data collected since October 2008,* there appears to be no statistically-significant relationship between the number of Canadian casualties claimed by the Taliban and the number of reported Canadian casualties on a month-by-month basis (r=0.3057, p > .05).*

Summary report here.


----------

